# Deductibles when renting a car from uber?



## Sleaze718 (Sep 26, 2017)

Im a noob..just getting started and i have a few questions.

1) im renting a car from an uber affiliate. The car is basically "mine" until i decide to return it in a few months, Can i still deduct miles driven while my app is on? Can i also deduct my weekly fees to rent the car?

2) i work full time and im also contemplating doing uber full time (35-40 hours a week). Should i use my LLC or just file without it? 

3) random question...Does uber mail 1099's or do we download them from a website..or both? 

Ive lurked on this forum before signing up and the info is priceless. Thanks in advance


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Sleaze718 said:


> Im a noob..just getting started and i have a few questions.
> 
> 1) im renting a car from an uber affiliate. The car is basically "mine" until i decide to return it in a few months, Can i still deduct miles driven while my app is on? Can i also deduct my weekly fees to rent the car?
> 
> ...


1. You can EITHER deduct your actual expenses, or your miles,

And it's a proportion of expenses based on the proportion that you use it for business.

If it's a rental you might HAVE to deduct based on actual expenses, this would be your entire rental amount + gasoline.

2. Your liabilties will be covered largely by your insurance, 99% of lawsuits will be related to someone getting hurt or you running in to something, this is where the insurance comes in.

3. They are supposed to do both, but there are instances of neither happening... Guess what happens then? You have to guess on all the relevant info and pray your number is spot on.

You need accounting of every dime uber pays you, every penny you spend, and every mile you drive...


----------

